# 2012 Honda Pilot storage space?



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello all! I'm wondering if anyone knows the length from the back of the driver's seat back to the end of the 2012 Pilot, and also interior height and width.

The only thing I've found online thus far is 87 cubic feet for total storage in the car with the two back rows of seats down, so according to my math, my stuff will only apparently take up 59.5 cubic feet of that so it should be okay .... but I'd like to know the exact dimensions anyway. 

Thanks!


----------

